# Indian early crappies..?



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Each spring I tend to miss the early Indian JIg/minnow shallow crappie bit trying to get ready for the first walleye action on Erie. Has it started yet or is there a water temp required..?


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

I don’t fish Indian, But I will be out next Wednesday fishing a wind blown bank trying to catch crappie. The first really warm day after ice off especially if it’s windy has always treated me well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AEFISHING55 (Jan 19, 2016)

Is Indian ice free and boat fishable now?


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes. Drove by there on Thursday & the channels I saw were open. Probably some skim ice forming overnight with the current temperature trends. Mike


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

firemanmike2127 said:


> Yes. Drove by there on Thursday & the channels I saw were open. Probably some skim ice forming overnight with the current temperature trends. Mike





firemanmike2127 said:


> Yes. Drove by there on Thursday & the channels I saw were open. Probably some skim ice forming overnight with the current temperature trends. Mike


Thanks Mike lockjaw seems to be setting in early this spring...?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

aquaholic2 said:


> Thanks Mike lockjaw seems to be setting in early this spring...?


I don't fish Indian much,an even less for crappie. But I'd say there's guys out there killing them now. Look for pads and metal lifts. Small jigs under a float. Keep moving till you find them. I use baits as small as ratsos and these little crickets simaler to ratsos but have a couple legs just before the tail. Up to the bobby Garland baby shad l. I also like venoms solid body tubes. And 1" gulp alive minnows this time of year on a small 1/32 oz jig anywhere from 8"- to a couple feet under a small ice float pegged with a toothpick. If windy you might want use a small weighted float. Sometimes tipped with a wax worm. Or crappie nibble. Everyone in a while I'll dip with minnows but I prefer not to in this cold. 
Good luck....


----------



## Jighead (Mar 9, 2005)

Went to Indian last night. South bank was elbow to elbow. I was out in a boat but just more taking it for a test run shake down. Shoot could not hold the boat with that south wind was crazy choppy have not been on that lake like that for a LONG TIME. Floated back to lucy's and there were a few back there picking up some crappies nothing to crazy though.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

My dad always told me that if you are waiting to hear about the fish being caught you are too late. Get out there and be the one telling the stories and not the one reading about them.


----------



## AndOne (Apr 18, 2011)

Water clearing up at IL? Might try to fish it tomorrow.


----------



## AndOne (Apr 18, 2011)

Went 2 days....
-9 keepers the first day
-2 keepers the second day - water started turning muddy on Saturday as the day went on.


----------

